# Information on baby's health records



## Woodland_Maiden (Feb 14, 2014)

Does anyone know whether the fact you've had donor ivf is automatically transferred to baby's medical record, do we as parents have any say over whether this info is revealed?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you disclosed it to your GP and/or hospital? I'm afraid if you have then yes that information has the potential to be shared as GP's pass info to hospital too, an example I got a child dev referral and it did the rounds to all sorts of dept's and there at the top in bright bold was IVF PREGNANCY   it's shocking when you're not expecting to read that!! have to admit it made me momentarily deeply uncomfortable as I hadn't disclosed it to any of the therapists and I felt it was irrelevant (maybe it's not tho  ), so in a nutshell keep quiet if you haven't disclosed x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Blondie, 

But did it mention that you used donor conception?  I think that might be Woodland Maiden's fear?  I wonder if it is on your medical records what the rules are about disclosure to other medical professionals etc?


D xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes it did and obviously being ivf and me being single they wanted any parental details available for child dev referral and cos I disclosed on my 1st GP visit to confirm pregnancy it was all on the GP letter sent to the hospital for them to access (incl how many embryos transferred  ) obviously the boys whole history was then listed from conception to present day but I wasn't prepared to see every flippin' therapist we have worked with and their dog on that list arghhhh


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh yes forgot to say if you do get referrals you will be asked if it's ok to share info with relevant departments treating your child etc and you have to sign consent forms, I just hadn't realised quite how detailed the info would be haha now I know lol!!!!


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Blondie,

I have had the same as my daughter has Poland Syndrome and my son has Autism, so they have been referred (since birth in my daughter's case) to many doctors and professionals and the fact that they are donor conceived has been put on all their records as I have been completely up front about it.  However, I have never asked that if they could NOT put that information on the records and wonder if I had, whether they would have agreed?

I am open so telling medical professionals, therapists, GPs etc. is not a problem for me and I felt it was essential to be honest to get correct diagnosis and treatment.  I do wonder though that if I didn't want anyone to know, whether I would have made an exception for my children's medical issues?  Impossible to know of course...

Daisy xxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm like-minded so never thought to ask for it to be removed, I guess it can be done if you are determined enough x


----------



## Sassy-lassy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello WM,

I know we've talked about this before, but there was one thing I forgot to mention.

With my first pregnancy - which was unfortunately ectopic - I disclosed in the strictest confidence to the surgical consultant that the baby had been conceived via donor IVF.  This was on the strict understanding that there would be no written record of my disclosure (I only disclosed because I'd had 2x embryos transferred, so there was a risk of an embryo in the uterus as well as the ectopic).  

The letter that was sent to my GP however, had donor IVF pregnancy written all over it.  This was a clear breach of trust and was not what had been agreed.  The consultant apologised, the letter was retracted and it was resent without mentioning that it was a donor conception.  Patient records can be amended in some circumstances. 

What I learned from this experience was not to trust people's word when they tell you information will remain confidential (and NOT recorded on one's record).  You are entitled to view your records upon request and can also ask for certain information which may have been given in confidence to be redacted.  Unless there is a major health issue, there is no reason why the fact that the baby was donor conceived should be recorded (those are the words of my GP, who knows that the baby is donor conceived and also understands why we don't wish to disclose that fact).

Hope this helps,

Sassy x


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

The is is an interesting read and going through first de ivf if we were to have a positive this was my big question.

I don't want it on my records yet as I feel I would need time first, but in my last oe cycle which was a bfp( later mc) in the first point meant with the midwife, when she was filling out a blood form she asked whether it was oe or de- 

If this were to happen again am in within my rights to say I don't want that recorded? But the everything would be recorded as own egg, which isn't correct! 

I know I am jumping ahead but insertion want to be prepared for what if? 

Have people talked to their GP first about this? Is that a good place to start?

Xx


----------

